# Park Pigeon



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Today my mom went to do some volunteered social work, I followed her to help out. There after some talking they told me there was a park not far behind the building. I decided to do some brisk walking as I had my catty with me and hoped for some pigeon action, I scouted the place for pigeons expecting to find a flock of them but after 2 hours of looking around all I spotted was a lone pigeon in a tree. I thought oh well that'll have to do, so I loaded a hex-nut, looked around & when the coast was clear I pulled back and shot the feral pigeon out of his perch. He came tumbling down flapping like crazy, and I put another nut in him. Here he is, a quick picture taken with a cellphone


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice shot. And what bands are they one the slingshot?


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks they are flat exercise bands .65mm


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Good kill!...I noticed that you`ve used this catty before...it`s some kind of plastic molded type, but I`ve never seen them marketed...Are they available?


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

It's plastic molded and I almost exclusively use these as I'm really comfortable with them and they fit my pocket, I got em' from my local fishing store. I don't see them selling this particular type/design anymore. Hope they do thou'.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you buy the exercise bands online? If so can I have a link pleAse?


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

http://www.plusto.co...rch&show=closed
Trax aerobic bands

I bought it from a fitness chain at a mall.


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

I love that slingshot I would like to see some one make one nice kill btw


----------

